# Arikok National Park



## ShredderEmp (Apr 14, 2013)

For Christmas my family went to Aruba for vacation. We went to Arikok, the islands national park on our last full day, and so I took a bunch of pictures. If anyone has ID's on some of the pictures, please share!

Ghost Crab?





Carapace of Gecarcinus quadratus?


Gecarcinus sp.?


Molt of a crab.


Some fish.


I can't remember but I think it's an Aruban Rattlesnake? (These were at the museum)



Dead one not at museum.


A sad reminder that both war and poaching can affect even the most beautiful of places.


----------



## Entomancer (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice finds.

The fish look like cichlids to me, assuming that you are looking at fresh water. 

The Aruban rattlesnake is cool. Too bad that the arrival of humans to the island ruined their numbers.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 14, 2013)

LordRaiden said:


> Nice finds.
> 
> The fish look like cichlids to me, assuming that you are looking at fresh water.
> 
> The Aruban rattlesnake is cool. Too bad that the arrival of humans to the island ruined their numbers.


Yup, freshwater. I thought cichlids were only African and South American.


----------

